# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Parabeny w kosmetykach

## Nie zarejestrowany

To są popularne konserwanty stosowane w kosmetykach, które podobno powodują raka. Czy to prawda?

----------


## karo_25

Czy wywołują raka – nie wiem, ale podobno lepiej ich unikać. Chociaż trudno znaleźć kosmetyki bez parabenów.

----------


## malabeatka

Wydaje mi się, że mignął mi gdzieś program o parabenach, ale niestety nie miałam wtedy okazji go zobaczyć. Może polecicie mi jakiś artykuł, który porusza ten temat i osoba, która go napisała jest kompetentna?

----------


## Kepnerka

Parabeny, są jak dotąd najlepiej przetestowanymi substancjami konserwującymi stosowanymi w kosmetykach. Mieszanina tych substancji ma bardzo dobre działanie konserwujące już przy niewielkim stężeniu. Bardzo dobrze są tolerowane przez skórę i nie wywołują działania drażniącego, ani nie alergizują.

----------


## Venus

Parabeny są szkodliwe, ponieważ nasz organizm je kumuluje. Nagromadzone, mogą przyczynić się do powstawania raka.

----------


## anooshaka

Czy wywołują raka – nie wiem, ale podobno lepiej ich unikać. Chociaż trudno znaleźć kosmetyki bez parabenów. 
________________________

sara

----------


## chmura

lepiej ich unikać. Parabeny to substancje mineralne wydobywane spodz ziemi wraz z ropą. Do twarzy i ciała zamiast balsamów i kremów można używać olej np.arganowy lub kokosowy nierafinowany spozywczy najlepiej BIO. Oleje te są w 100% naturalne a więc pochodzą od natury, rosną na drzewach itp  :Smile:

----------


## herbaciarka

Ami sie wydaje że już mamy przyzwyczajony organizm i skórę.
Więc nic nie zaszkodzi. Ale oczywiście jak możemy to czemu nie zrezygnować

----------


## medyceuszka

Ja jestem zdania, że i tak wszystko nas truje więc jak tylko można to lepiej ograniczać przyswajanie tej chemii. Polecam Tołpę, stosuję. Jest całkiem OK a reklamują się, że bez parabenów...

----------


## pociety

Kurczę teraz strach cokolwiek używać, wszystkie substancje są podejrzane. Trzeba być bardzo czujny przy kupowaniu i być na bieżąco z nowymi badaniami. Szkoda, że dla wszystkich producentów dobro klienta nie jest chociaż troszkę ważniejsze.

----------


## Guacamole

dokładnie... teraz to człowiek powinien uważać na każdym kroku czy czegoś czasem szkodliwego nie zje bądź nie nałoży sobie na ciało. w ostatnim czasie kupiłam w aptece jeden z droższych kremów przeciwzmarszczkowych, a jednak wywołał u mnie alergię... teraz myślę, że gabinet medycyny estetycznej i doktor Hudyma to moja jedyna opcja walki ze zmarszczkami skoro nawet kremy nie są mi w stanie pomóc...

----------


## herbaciarka

wg mnie po prostu wystarczy czytać składy.
a co do wydawania kasy. coraz bardziej popularne są próbki, więc spokojnie można z nich skorzystac i sprawdzić

----------


## herbaciarka

wg mnie po prostu wystarczy czytać składy.
a co do wydawania kasy. coraz bardziej popularne są próbki, więc spokojnie można z nich skorzystac i sprawdzić

----------


## Guacamole

próbki dobra opcja...

----------


## lakoste

Jest wiele tanich kosmetyków, które kosztują po kilka/kilkanaście złotych i są całkowicie naturalne, przykładowo cała paleta rosyjskich kosmetykow z naturabazar pl głównie opartych o zioła syberyjskie.

----------


## HurtowniaKarolina

Parabeny są szkodliwe dla naszej skóry,szczególnie jeżeli kosmetyki stosują osoby z cerą trądzikową,starajmy się ich wystrzegać i inwestować w kosmetyki naturalne,mało inwazyjne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Parabeny bardziej przyczyniają się do występowania alergii skórnych niż raka. Nie przesadzajmy, bo okazuje się, że wszystko powoduje raka! Nie jedzmy, nie pijmy, nie stosujmy kosmetyków i nie oddychajmy, bo powietrze jest tak zanieczyszczone, że też wywołuje raka.

Zdrowy rozsądek wskazany we wszystkim  :Smile:

----------


## medikan

Parabeny występują naturalnie w przyrodzie. Są to jednak związki chemiczne, które dostawszy się do krwiobiegu są metabolizowane i wydalane.
Mimo wszystko wykluczona jest ich obecność w kosmetykach zwłaszcza tych, które oddelegowane są do zabiegów kosmetyczno-estetycznych, gdzie dochodzi do przerwania matrycy naskórka.
Niestety scenariusz wykorzystywania kosmetyków z parabenami względem zabiegów kosmetyczno-estetycznych ma miejsce zwykle przez osoby nie posiadające wystarczającej wiedzy w tym temacie.
Jeśli chodzi o codzienną pielęgnację kosmetykami zawierającymi parabeny trzeba przyjąć, że im delikatniejszy i cienki naskórek to procent przedostania się parabenów do krwiobiegu jest większy a co za tym idzie i reakcja uczuleniowa będzie większa (o ile taka wystąpi).
Parabeny pełniące funkcję konserwantów są tanie i tym samym wpływa to na ostateczną cenę kosmetyku.

----------


## medikan

Parabeny występują naturalnie w przyrodzie. Są to jednak związki chemiczne, które dostawszy się do krwiobiegu są metabolizowane i wydalane.
Mimo wszystko wykluczona jest ich obecność w kosmetykach zwłaszcza tych, które oddelegowane są do zabiegów kosmetyczno-estetycznych, gdzie dochodzi do przerwania matrycy naskórka.
Niestety scenariusz wykorzystywania kosmetyków z parabenami względem zabiegów kosmetyczno-estetycznych ma miejsce zwykle przez osoby nie posiadające wystarczającej wiedzy w tym temacie.
Jeśli chodzi o codzienną pielęgnację kosmetykami zawierającymi parabeny trzeba przyjąć, że im delikatniejszy i cienki naskórek to procent przedostania się parabenów do krwiobiegu jest większy a co za tym idzie i reakcja uczuleniowa będzie większa (o ile taka wystąpi).
Parabeny pełniące funkcję konserwantów są tanie i tym samym wpływa to na ostateczną cenę kosmetyku.

----------


## JulitkaGambala

No oczywiście ,że tak. Popatrz sobie chociażby nawet na chusteczki dla niemowląt- tm też są parabeny. Albo te wszystkie peg 40 i inne cuda.  Choc znalazłam chusteczki - drogeryjne a nie te reklamowane wszem i wobec, które tych wszystkich świństw nie miały. A były korzystniejsze cenowo. Jeszcze co do kosmetyków, to ja mam taki , który jest w 100% naturalny. To jest kosmetyk do pielęgnacji tatuażu Tattoo Butter Loveink.  Ja go stosowałam już od razu, po zrobieniu tatuażu. Przyspieszył mi gojenie, teraz używam go po prostu do codziennej pielęgnacji. Choć jakbym mogła to bym się cała tym kosmetykiem wysmarowała  :Big Grin:  w każdym razie nie zawiera parabenów i ma wegański sklad  :Wink:

----------


## Molinska

A czy parabeny np. nie zapychają skór i nie utrudniają jej "oddychania"?

----------


## KonopnaFarmacjagdynia

Generalnie odradzam stosowania kosmetyków bazujących na parabenach, ponieważ zatykają pory i mogą powodować zarówno podrażnienie jak i uczulenie. Postaraj się zawsze szukać kosmetyków które mają naturalne składniki. Co prawda są droższe, natomiast to też skutkuje piękną i zadbaną cerą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukajcie kosmetyków bez parabenów, ja tak ostatnio znalazłam fajne masełka do smarowania, mycia w sklepie ravina, smakowicie pachnące masło kakaowe to coś co uwielbiam używam , stosuję go na włosy do kąpieli, i do pielęgnacji ciała.

----------


## JustynaJJ

Dlatego ja używam kosmetyków bez parabenów. też miałam sytuacje, ze od antyprespirantów zrobił mi się guz. teraz używam bez aluminium. Bardzo patrzę na skład. Co do naturalnych kosmetyków to mam swoje ulubione serum do chorej skóry Essenz, który zamawiam w ich sklepie oczywiście.

----------


## Mirra

W tych czasach naprawde trzeba miec oczy dookola glowy i kontrolowac doslownie wszystko. Zwlaszcza kosmetyki bo to co na siebie nakladamy przklada sie pozniej na efekt na cerze. Najbezpieczniej jest celowac w te kosmetyki naturalne, ale z atestami. Zamawiam glownie z ekobieca.pl z dzialu kosmetyki naturalne. Do twarzy moge polecic krem Ava Eco Linea z atestami ECOCERT z ekstraktami z imbiru, zielonej herbaty i rumianku z kontrolowanych upraw

----------


## gosiaczekpysiaczek

Dokładnie! Warto przeglądać składy i uważać na popularne marki. Ja sama robię kosmetyki, ale jeżeli mam coś kupić to mam swoją osiedlową drogerię i zamawiam zaufane marki. 
Wy jakich kremów stosujecie? 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## gosiaczekpysiaczek

Dokładnie! Warto przeglądać składy i uważać na popularne marki. Ja sama robię kosmetyki, ale jeżeli mam coś kupić to mam swoją osiedlową drogerię i zamawiam zaufane marki. 
Wy jakich kremów stosujecie? 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## NeverGiveup

Niestety to prawda. Parabeny sa rakotwórcze. Przecież ja nawet stosuje kosmetyki naturalne do tatuażu Tattoo Butter Loveink. Jest mieszanina maseł tkaich jak shea, olej macadamia czy oleju kokosowego. No nie ma zadnych parabenów czy innych substancji rakotwórczych

----------


## Mebelkowa

> Niestety to prawda. Parabeny sa rakotwórcze. Przecież ja nawet stosuje kosmetyki naturalne do tatuażu Tattoo Butter Loveink. Jest mieszanina maseł tkaich jak shea, olej macadamia czy oleju kokosowego. No nie ma zadnych parabenów czy innych substancji rakotwórczych


Na loveink.pl zamawiam tez oprócz wspomnianego masła Tattoo Soap, bardzo ładnie tatuaż myje i nie działa drażniąco.

----------

